# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Formulas Not Working

## SteveW

Hi Guys,

When I enter a formula into a cell it does not do anything. Just the text of the formula is left sitting there.

Do you know why this is and how I can fix it.

Thanks for your help,

Steve Wilson.

----------


## Bondi

SteveW wrote:
> Hi Guys,
>
> When I enter a formula into a cell it does not do anything. Just the
> text of the formula is left sitting there.
>
> Do you know why this is and how I can fix it.
>
> Thanks for your help,
>
> Steve Wilson.
>
>
> --
> SteveW
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SteveW's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=20698
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=558369

Hi Steve,

Maybe your cell is formated at Text when you enter your formula.
Try to delete your formula then RightClick -> Format Cells -> Number
and chose General
The re-enter your formula.

Also maybe you have check-marked Show Formulars under Tools -> Options
-> View -> Window Options... If so un-check it

Regards,
Bondi

----------


## SteveW

Hi Bondi,

How easy was that.

Thanks for your help and very quick reply, I appreciate it.

Best Regards,


Steve.

----------


## Naz

I suggest you use another column, chances are the cell is formatted as text,
but changing it won't work.
--

_______________________
Naz,
London


"Bondi" wrote:

>
> SteveW wrote:
> > Hi Guys,
> >
> > When I enter a formula into a cell it does not do anything. Just the
> > text of the formula is left sitting there.
> >
> > Do you know why this is and how I can fix it.
> >
> > Thanks for your help,
> >
> > Steve Wilson.
> >
> >
> > --
> > SteveW
> > ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > SteveW's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=20698
> > View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=558369
>
> Hi Steve,
>
> Maybe your cell is formated at Text when you enter your formula.
> Try to delete your formula then RightClick -> Format Cells -> Number
> and chose General
> The re-enter your formula.
>
> Also maybe you have check-marked Show Formulars under Tools -> Options
> -> View -> Window Options... If so un-check it
>
> Regards,
> Bondi
>
>

----------


## aly.haidar

Hello everyone,

If it is still not working try the following:

1- under Formula check calculation options
2- Make sure to check Automatic and NOT Manual

Hope you will find useful 
Regards,
Aly

----------


## zbor

Do you really think he still trying work formula around after 5 years??

----------


## Farid75

Did you check if you were in Formula Auditing mode?
Try pressing Ctrl + " to toggle the Formula Auditing mode.

----------

